# **vote here in the bbbnet top 25 for december 22**



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

don't forget to vote everyone!! i'm going to wait until tomorrow to post my ballot. it has been an eventful week. please be objective in your polls. if you haven't voted before, join the fun!!


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

1. Georgia Tech
2. UConn
3. Wake Forest
4. Kentucky
5. North Carolina
6. Duke
7. Oklahoma
8. Stanford 
9. Arizona
10. Kansas
11. Saint Joseph's
12. Gonzaga
13. Missouri
14. Purdue
15. Texas
16. Wisconsin
17. Mississippi State
18. Cincinatti
19. Oklahoma State
20. Florida

xubrew, if you already got my vote, don't worry about it....but i changed things up a little bit.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

i'll post my late tonite or early tommorrow mornin.

a lot of changes this week.

PS: everyone needs to remember how hard North Carolina played, that was a game that you didn't want to see either team lose. what a game.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

If I dont see Illinois on anyone's list at 6-2 I understand why (They are still underated.. They lost to NC, good team, and Providence, not bad, by quite a bit).. They havent played in a week so they shouldnt drop from anyones lists IMO, but its ok.. 

Braggin' Rights game vs Mizzou on Tuesday.. Cant wait!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Kentucky
3. Wake Forest
4. Stanford
5. St. Joseph's
6. Oklahoma
7. Duke
8. Uconn
9. Pitt
10. UNC
11. Vanderbilt
12. Arizona
13. Creighton
14. Cinncinati
15. Miss St
16. Missouri
17. Wisconsin
18. Michigan
19. Gonzaga
20. Syracuse
21. Texas
22. Louisville
23. Florida St
24. Florida
25. LSU

Next 5

26. Illinois
27. Boston College
28. Providence
29. Dayton
30. Kansas


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

Put a link in ya'llz signatures...

the VB Code is below, just copy and paste the whole thing into your sigs. it helps.

MAKE SURE YOU change all the } to ]

} changes to ]

i had to do this so you could get the code.



[url=http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=68443&forumid=94} [size=6}GO VOTE FOR THE BBB.NET TOP 25 [/url} [/size}


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

1.	Kentucky
2.	Connecticut
3.	Duke
4.	Arizona
5.	Georgia Tech
6.	Oklahoma
7.	Wake Forest
8.	North Carolina
9. Missouri
10. Stanford
11. Illinois
12. Kansas
13.	Texas
14. St. Josephs
15. Purdue
16. Florida
17. Cincinnati
18. Gonzaga
19. Syracuse
20. Pittsburgh
21. Marquette
22. Dayton
23. Louisville
24. Wisconsin
25. Iowa


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

1. UConn 
2. Duke 
3. Georgia Tech
4. Kentucky 
5. St Joe's
6. UNC
7. Arizona
8. Oklahoma 
9. Stanford 
10. Gonzaga 
11. Wake Forest 
12. Louisville
13. Missouri 
14. Illinois 
15. Vanderbelt
16. Kansas 
17. Florida
18. Cinci 
19. Wisconsin 
20. Marquette
21. Purdue 
22. Pittsburgh
23. Maryland
24. Syracuse 
25. Dayton


----------



## SonicHeat (Dec 17, 2003)

1.Oklahoma - To make your own rankings you must not conform to ESPN's standards. You must think for yourself and not base your rankings off of someone else's. Although Oklahoma may not be the highest ranked team in the Associated Press and ESPN/USA Today polls, I believe they are among the elite. They’ve been put to the test twice this year and passed both tests with flying colors with wins over Michigan State and Purdue while some top twenty-five teams were dormant. 

2.Duke - They've beaten two top ten teams by more than twenty points. They have a loss, but so will every team once the season progresses. It's not like the loss is to an unranked opponent either. They lost to the team that I think is the most underrated team in the nation, Purdue.

3.Kentucky - I have Kentucky third not because I think they are not worthy of being the number one team in the nation, but because I believe Oklahoma and Duke are just more worthy. Kentucky has played a decent schedule. They dominated Indiana last night, squashed Michigan State, and came up on top over UCLA. However, they haven’t really played a team that was top twenty-five worthy like Oklahoma and Duke have. Michigan State was ranked at the time Kentucky beat them, however, they shouldn’t have been (coming from a big Michigan State supporter). They have yet to knock off an established elite team such as Purdue or Texas.

4.Wake Forest - The win over North Carolina at Chapel Hill impressed me to no ends. North Carolina wasn’t their only quality opponent either. They’ve blown out Indiana and Memphis already. Also, you could make a case for their backcourt of Justin Gray and Chris Paul being the best in the nation alongside Michigan State’s. It should be interesting to watch the A.C.C. this season with Duke, Wake Forest, North Carolina, Georgia Tech, and the rest.

5.Connecticut - It is obvious that the talent level is high on Connecticut. Also, their only loss has been to a top ten opponent. So why do I have them at five and not at number one or two like most people have them? I have them at number five because they have yet to face a quality opponent and come away with a win. Their last four opponents have been Lehigh, Army, Quinnipiac, and Iona. You can preach to me all day about Brown, Villanueva, Okafor, and Gordon, but my opinion of them will not change untill they get a quality win.

6.Stanford
7.Georgia Tech
8.North Carolina
9.Kansas
10.St. Joseph’s
11.Arizona
12.Pittsburgh
13.Wisconsin
14.Louisville
15.Cincinnati
16.Missouri
17.Wisconsin
18.Florida
19.Marquette
20.Syracuse
21.Illinois
22.Texas
23.Iowa
24.Vanderbilt
25.Purdue


_wow!! you must think highly of wisconsin's bench to vote them #13 AND #17  just to let you know, i omitted the #17 vote and moved everyone else up 1 spot. _


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Wow, someone gives OU a #1 ranking and it wasn't me!


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

> 1.Oklahoma - To make your own rankings you must not conform to ESPN's standards. You must think for yourself and not base your rankings off of someone else's.


Must people here do - you are FAR from the only person here who ignores the media rankings when making their polls.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

1) Georgia Tech (still most deserving #1 team)
2) Kentucky (beat IU by WHAT!?)
3) Duke (impressive game against Texas)
4) Wake Forest (very impressive and exciting win at UNC. 3 OT's. Free throw shooting and defense could use some work, but other than that, this is a damn good team)
5) St. Joe's (Jameer Nelson proved he's clutch. Watch out for this team come March)
6) UConn
7) Arizona
8) North Carolina
9) Stanford
10) Oklahoma
11) Kansas
12) Illinois
13) Texas
14) Louisville
15) Vanderbilt
16) Wisconsin
17) Mizzou
18) Purdue
19) Gonzaga
20) Florida


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

1) Georgia Tech
2) Kentucky
3) Illinois (Mississippi State Biased Person  )
4) Wake Forest
5) North Carolina
6) Uconn
7) Arizona
8) Kansas
9) Oklahoma
10) Duke
11) Stanford
12) Purdue
13) St Joes
14) Mizzou
15) Kansas
15) Texas
16) Wisconsin
17) Louisville
18) Florida
19) Gonzaga
20) Dayton


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

1. Georgia Tech .. how can they not be #1?
2. Kentucky
3. Mississippi State
4. UConn
5. Wake Forest
6. Duke
7. St. Joseph's
8. North Carolina
9. Stanford
10. Kansas
11. Pittsburgh
12. Cinncinati
13. Oklahoma
14. Vanderbilt
15. Arizona
16. Gonzaga
17. Wisconsin
18. Creighton
19. Michigan
20. Missouri
21. Louisville
22. Texas
23. Syracuse
24. LSU
25. Auburn .. lost to a good UNLV @ UNLV, still deserve this spot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

1. Georgia Tech
2. Connecticut
3. Wake Forest
4. Kentucky
5. Duke
6. Stanford
7. Oklahoma
8. Saint Joseph's
8. Pittsburgh
9. Cincinnati
10. UNC
11. Vanderbilt
12. Arizona
13. Missouri
14. Louisville
15. Mississippi State
16. Michigan
17. Wisconsin
18. Kansas
19. Creighton
20. Gonzaga


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> 
> 
> > Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> ...


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BrYaNBaIlEy06</b>!
> 
> lol. what up with tha quote?


This week I felt a little lazy so I quoted Junior and then re-arranged the teams. Saved me the trouble of writing every single team down.


----------



## BrYaNBaIlEy06 (Jul 15, 2003)

^^ yea, I do that too.

it has my numbers and then I put what teams I want and where I want em'.

lol.


----------



## tr_west (Dec 15, 2003)

1. Kentucky
2. Duke
3. Georgia tech
4. UConn
5. Oklahoma
6. Wake Forest
7. Arizona
8. Stanford
9. Kansas
10. Saint Joe's
11. North Carolina
12. Texas
13. Missouri
14. Wisconsin
15.Gonzaga
16. Pittsburgh
17. Florida
18. Purdue
19. Cincinnati
20. Louisville
21. Syracuse
22. Illinois
23. Dayton
24. Maryland
25. Vanderbilt


----------



## Rainmaker203 (Nov 28, 2003)

1.	Georgia Tech 
2.	Kentucky
3.	UConn
4.	Duke
5.	Wake Forest
6.	Stanford
7.	Oklahoma
8.	St. Joseph’s
9.	North Carolina
10.	Arizona
11.	Missouri
12.	Vanderbilt
13.	Cincinnati
14.	Pittsburgh
15.	Gonzaga
16.	Mississippi St
17.	Wisconsin
18.	Louisville
19.	Illinois
20.	Michigan
21.	Creighton
22.	Texas
23.	Florida
24.	Syracuse
25. Dayton


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

1-Kentucky
2-Georgia Tech
3-UCONN
4-Arizona
5-Duke
6-Wake Forest
7-Oklahoma
8-North Carolina
9-Stanford
10-Saint Joseph's
11-Florida
12-Kansas
13-Texas
14-Cincy
15-Missouri
16-Pittsburgh
17-Illinois
18-Gonzaga
19-Wisconsin
20-Purdue


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Time for a major adjustment to the rankings:

Kansas gets beat handily by an adequate team at best. Before you say Nevada is good, remember they lost to Portland and Pacific,


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

Kansas should be edited out of anyone's rankings until they prove otherwise. The way they played tonight was an embarrasment to the university. Props to Giddens and Graves for being the only two players on the team to show any heart.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> Time for a major adjustment to the rankings:
> 
> Kansas gets beat handily by an adequate team at best. Before you say Nevada is good, remember they lost to Portland and Pacific,


Agreed. Big Time. They were getting manhandled for most of this game.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

1a. Michigan State 
1b. UConn
2. Duke
3. Kentucky
4. Arizona
5. Wake Forest
6. Oklahoma
7. Georgia Tech
8. North Carlina
9. Pittsburgh
10. Stanford
11. Cincinatti
12. Missouri
13. St Joseph's 
14. Gonzaga
15. Vanderbilt
16. Kansas
17. Wisconsin
18. Illinois
19. Syracuse
20. Providence
21. LSU
22. Louisville
23. Texas 
24. Mississippi State
25. Florida

A couple of comments - 

1. just kidding about michigan state. 

2. kansas' sunday night loss the perfect example of why people shouldn't be allowed to vote until after the last game on sunday night.


----------



## randolph4mvp (Dec 22, 2003)

*top 25*

1. stanford
2. kentucky
3. wake
4. oklahoma
5. arizona
6. duke
7. uconn
8. st joseph
9. gonzaga
10. cincy
11. providence
12. mizzou
13. g tech
14 unc
15. wisconsin
16 luisville
17. kansas
18. illinois
19. marquette
20 boston college
21 upitt
22 florida
23 vandy
24 dayton
25 cuse


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

my poll:


1. georgia tech
2. kentucky
3. stanford
4. wake forest
5. duke
6. connecticut
7. saint joseph's
8. north carolina
9. oklahoma
10. cincinnati
11. wisconsin
12. gonzaga
13. florida
14. pittsburgh
15. vanderbilt
16. kansas
17. maryland
18. mississippi state
19. dayton
20. missouri


honorable mentions:

21. louisville
22. creightion
23. texas tech
24. rutgers
25. lsu
26. syracuse


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Brew,

Kansas at six eventhough they got their clocks cleaned tonight by Nevada.


----------



## FlyerRay (Dec 22, 2003)

1. Duke
2. Kentucky
3. Georgia Tech
4. Oklahoma
5. Wake Forest
6. Connecticut
7. Stanford
8. St. Joe's
9. North Carolina
10. Arizona
11. Missouri
12. Gonzaga
13. Kansas
14. Texas
15. Florida
16. Wisconsin
17. Cincinnati
18. Illinois
19. Louisville
20. Dayton
21. Maryland
22. Syracuse
23. Pittsburgh
24. Purdue
25. Marquette


----------



## bud9man (Dec 3, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>SonicHeat</b>!
> 1.Oklahoma - To make your own rankings you must not conform to ESPN's standards. You must think for yourself and not base your rankings off of someone else's.


Thanks for the lecture. Inspiring...


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>GQStar10</b>!
> Brew,
> 
> Kansas at six eventhough they got their clocks cleaned tonight by Nevada.



i've changed it. i didn't see that until after i had posted it. i'm back at my parents house for christmas and am temporarily detached from my digital sports tier.


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

anyone else?? we've had 16 people vote so far. not bad. if you want to vote, just list your top 20 (or as many as you want, but at least list 20) within the next 40 minutes.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rainmaker203</b>!
> 1.	Georgia Tech
> 2.	Kentucky
> 3.	UConn
> ...


you cut out Kansas completly? True they looked like crap last night, but not to get fall out of top 25 completly


----------



## xubrew (Dec 17, 2002)

thanks for voting everyone. have a merry christmas and please vote again next week.


----------

